# Problème de coupure en AirPlay !



## davidsto (6 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai une Apple TV 3ème génération.

J'ai de temps à autres des problèmes de coupures de son lorsque je lance de la musique via iTunes (Macbook Pro) ou via mon iPhone 5. La musique se coupe puis repart... Ou alors se coupe complètement. 

Ma connexion Wifi est pourtant bonne lorsque je regarde la réception dans le menu de l'Apple TV.

Que faire ? Des interférences possibles ?

Merci de votre aide...


----------



## southpark (6 Juin 2013)

Salut ,

tu est pas dans ce cas la ?

http://iphoneaddict.fr/post/news-77...certains-modeles-programme-remplacement-lance


----------

